# Irish poker game



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Six retired Irishmen were playing poker in O'Leary's 
apartment when Paddy Murphy loses €500 on a single 
hand, clutches his chest, and drops dead at the table. 
Showing respect for their fallen brother, 
the other five continue playing standing up.

Michael O'Connor looks around and asks, 'Oh, me boys, 
someone got's to tell Paddy's wife. Who will it be?' 
They draw straws. Paul Gallagher picks the short one. 
They tell him to be discreet, be gentle, don't make a 
bad situation any worse.

'Discreet??? I'm the most discreet Irishmen you'll ever 
meet. Discretion is me middle name. Leave it to me.'
Gallagher goes over to Murphy's house and knocks on 
the door. Mrs. Murphy answers, and asks what he wants.
Gallagher declares, 'Your husband just lost $500, and is 
afraid to come home.'

'Tell him to drop dead!', says Murphy's wife.
'I'll go tell him.' says Gallagher.


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------

